# Accounting work in Sydney for 55- yr old guy



## punkimh (Oct 1, 2016)

Dear All,
Do you think it is easy to find an accountant job in Sydney？
I'm 55-year old and qualified accountant from ACCA and Hong Kong. I've been working in accounting field for over 20 years in Hong Kong & mainland China.
Recently I migrated to Sydney and would like to get a simple accountant job.
I got a Cert IV in accounting from Open College of Australia.
I've been applying jobs through Seek com for over a year but so far in vain.
Can you give me some advice?
Thank you very much!


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

I would make sure that your resume stands out.

Highlight the skills and experience that you have, which employers are looking for here in Sydney.


----------



## punkimh (Oct 1, 2016)

Thank you for your encouragment.
I saw in this Forum that accountant is


----------



## punkimh (Oct 1, 2016)

Thank you for your enouragment.
I saw in this Forum that accountant is over supplied in Australia.
And I wonder employers would look for an 55-year old guy?
Anyway I will keep looking.


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

punkimh said:


> Thank you for your enouragment.
> I saw in this Forum that accountant is over supplied in Australia.
> And I wonder employers would look for an 55-year old guy?
> Anyway I will keep looking.


Yes there is a lot of competition for accounting jobs & this is why I recommend that you make your resume stand out, highlighting what employers are looking for. I would also highlight your achievements so that your resume gets picked out of 200 or more resumes.


----------



## punkimh (Oct 1, 2016)

syd10 said:


> Yes there is a lot of competition for accounting jobs & this is why I recommend that you make your resume stand out, highlighting what employers are looking for. I would also highlight your achievements so that your resume gets picked out of 200 or more resumes.


Thank you again. I will follow your advice.


----------



## Ali 7 (Oct 6, 2016)

posted separately


----------

